# Broadheads



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

Just want to see what everyone shoots for broadheads. Im think about trying the Innerloc Falcons in 65 or 85grns or Slicktrick's in 85 grn. Anyone shoot either of them?


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

Rage 2-blade for ground hogs and deer.....Rage 3-blade for squirrel


----------



## mathews95 (Jan 9, 2010)

*BH's*

I shoot 75gr. muzzys but,i think im gunna switch to 100 grainer's and get innterlock pink ones(i cant think of the name right now)


----------



## RoughNeckJr (Mar 11, 2010)

browningRAGE said:


> Rage 3-blade for squirrel


 That would put a nice hole in the squirrels! I thought about rage but I dont want to buy practice heads and hunting. Im shooting 90grn Muzzys right now but want to shoot something different this year with the o8 Commander i just got! :smile:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

slicktrick mags. thinking about trying magnus this year


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

100 gr slick tricks. might try 2 blade rage


----------



## browningRAGE (Dec 19, 2009)

RoughNeckJr said:


> That would put a nice hole in the squirrels! I thought about rage but I dont want to buy practice heads and hunting. Im shooting 90grn Muzzys right now but want to shoot something different this year with the o8 Commander i just got! :smile:


Yea, it leave's a nice hole! I just think it's fun putting them through a big gray and seeing the hole!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

RoughNeckJr said:


> Just want to see what everyone shoots for broadheads. Im think about trying the Innerloc Falcons in 65. Anyone shoot either of them?


My next broadheads will be.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

250 gr. Stos


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

It all varies for me, for hogs and deer, I am using the NAP Bloodrunner 3 blade since they didn't have the 2 blade when I purchased them, I really like them, huge holes, good penetration, and fly great for me. My other broadhead I use is a Muzzy MX-3, I will be using these for elk when I go to Colorado this September to bowhunt elk and I use them for longer shots at hogs, 40 yards or more so I can get a better chance of a pass-through, they fly great for me as well even at 50 yards and I have yet to have problems with them except that sometimes the blades chip bad sometimes when I shoot an animal with them, other than that I really like the NAP bloodrunners and the muzzy mx-3's.


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i shoot rage 2 blade


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

nothing but the best..G5 Tekans at some serious speed


----------



## Jbowhunter9 (May 21, 2010)

slick trick mags tear em up


----------



## Bchunter3006 (Apr 27, 2010)

T-Shuttles


----------



## Diamond_Archer (Apr 8, 2010)

magnus stingers:wink:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shuttle T's.


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I just picked up some Muzzy MX-3's and I used regular Muzzy 3-Blades last year.


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

*bh*

Grim reaper 100 gr. very devestating!!!


----------



## PseArcheryGirl (Jun 22, 2010)

Rage through the cage!!


----------



## jbpf4l (Jan 23, 2010)

i have to admit muzzy is bad to the bone but i like nap blood runners


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Grim Reapers. Bought a pack of G5 T3's and testing them out, might use those next.

AK13


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

i shoot rage but i bought a pack of grim reapers so i am going to have to test them out on a doe and see if i like them


----------



## Archeryoung (Jul 1, 2010)

I shoot muzzy BroadHeads love them i hit dead on with them oh and 100grn


----------



## Hoytmaxxis321 (Jun 30, 2010)

Dont shoot Rage they prety much suck. I shoot the new G5 T3. Ive shot a hog with one and when they talk about the red carpet treatment they arent lieing haha. Magnus buzzcuts are also good. I wana try the reign. Check them out the look prety sweet. The regular tekans from G5 are a great broadhead to. I shot them all last year im 15 shooting the hoyt mazzis 31 with a 28.5draw with 63lbs it blows through deer.


----------



## leecountyarcher (Jul 27, 2009)

MY Most Succesfull broadhead


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Picked up some tekans at gander mnt for cheap the other day. We'll see how they do this fall.


----------



## TT121 (Jun 13, 2010)

Try Trpphy Ridge.... Rocket Arrow head series...some good stuffs there !


----------

